# Alum Creek Lake Musky Tips?



## CAB2000 (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey everyone, I hope I’m in the right sub forum, but I’ve moved up to Columbus for college and have been itching to catch a musky for several years now. I have all the gear, and went on a trip to Alum last August, but didn’t find any luck. I’ve read on some websites that anywhere south of the Cheshire Bridge is a good place and also the spillway. Is there anywhere besides the spillway to find musky on the lake? I’ll be fishing the lake hopefully from mid September to late November so any tips on location + method would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If in a boat do what the others fishing for them are doing , you'll know who is .....,,all areas hold musky in the lake , I usually don't fish for them , but catch a few trolling for saugeye ..... I usually stay in the south pool ,


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

My favorite Alum musky lure....1/8 crappie jig & twister, tossed without much fanfare into the brush with 3 fow. Toilet paper optional but recommended.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ve caught them anywhere from Howard road bridge to the dam. Caught my first one up big run this year. All caught trolling flicker shads in 3-20 fow for saugeye. I mark them often, I’m assuming but the huge arches just about everywhere. Every time the reels start screaming we pray it’s not a stinky musky lol


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

The ones in the spillway are like public pond bass, plentiful but hard to entice. I’d definitely go with live bait in the spillway.


----------



## CAB2000 (Aug 21, 2020)

For musky I currently have a 8am’ H Veritas Toro rod with a Revo Toro S, so it’s really designed for midweight lures, but hoping to grab a Bass X 7’1” MH with a SLX DC for multi species so I’d imagine I’ll be able to throw smaller lures. Anything in particular that really grabs their attention here? At the moment I have some ploppers, a medusa, and a couple of bucktails.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

CAB2000 said:


> For musky I currently have a 8am’ H Veritas Toro rod with a Revo Toro S, so it’s really designed for midweight lures, but hoping to grab a Bass X 7’1” MH with a SLX DC for multi species so I’d imagine I’ll be able to throw smaller lures. Anything in particular that really grabs their attention here? At the moment I have some ploppers, a medusa, and a couple of bucktails.


I don't know Alum well, but this goes for many musky lakes...

Fish will be coming shallow soon for a while when the water temps have their first fall drop. If you're fishing from bank, cast on primary & secondary points, and work your way further into the coves. I would target coves that have water flowing in because a lot of bait will gather in those areas.

I feel that the dussa could be good on the points ripping it, and as you go back into the coves throw a bucktail or lipless crank (if you're on the bank and snagging, these are cheaper to lose and still make a ton of noise), 6" phantom soft tail glide, and/or just straight retrieve the dussa.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

From shore work the points you have access to, or the rocks at the damn and bridges , look for rising fish to throw on the surface


----------



## CAB2000 (Aug 21, 2020)

What outside temperature is going to be the trigger for the fish to come in to shore and start feeding? Here in Columbus the average temperatures have been in the mid 70’s to the low 80’s, with the occasional mid to high 60’s in the morning. I can’t troll so I have to cast either from shore or my boat, and I know the fish will hang deep until that temperature change.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1/2 oz rattle trap style baits are a good choice


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

You’re looking for water temps to dip into the 60’s....


----------



## CAB2000 (Aug 21, 2020)

cincinnati said:


> You’re looking for water temps to dip into the 60’s....


How can I find out the water temperature without going directly to the lake and taking the temperature with a probe? Is there a general rule relating it to outside temperatures or perhaps a website I can find the temperature of the lake on?


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I just pulled up to the ramp and asked the first guy coming in .."what's the temp" ?? 74 degrees he says. See no website needed.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

CAB2000 said:


> How can I find out the water temperature without going directly to the lake and taking the temperature with a probe? Is there a general rule relating it to outside temperatures or perhaps a website I can find the temperature of the lake on?


Keep reading here , usually some post temps in there reports don't limit yourself to musky, alum has some nice trophy fish in it , musky for me are just a bonus fish when caught , not the ones I'm taking home for dinner
Haven't been going much the past few years , but usually have an open seat when I do, now the pup has passed on..... kinda have a saltwater passion


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

CAB2000 said:


> How can I find out the water temperature without going directly to the lake and taking the temperature with a probe? Is there a general rule relating it to outside temperatures or perhaps a website I can find the temperature of the lake on?


https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03228805

This website has water temps from the outlet at the dam. A little cooler than what surface is, but it will give you a good idea and trend.


----------



## CAB2000 (Aug 21, 2020)

I also was thinking about maybe doing a little bit of walleye fishing until the water temperatures dropped, and I know the tried and tested method is jigging. Any tips for Alum specifically? I’ve never caught anything other than cats, gills, and bass in there so when it comes to saugeye I’m clueless


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

CAB2000 said:


> I also was thinking about maybe doing a little bit of walleye fishing until the water temperatures dropped, and I know the tried and tested method is jigging. Any tips for Alum specifically? I’ve never caught anything other than cats, gills, and bass in there so when it comes to saugeye I’m clueless


That...I can not answer. I will say there are a lot of forums on Saugeye fishing at Alum creek in Central Ohio Fishing Reports Forum. Use the search bar and you're sure to find some gold.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

CAB2000 said:


> What outside temperature is going to be the trigger for the fish to come in to shore and start feeding? Here in Columbus the average temperatures have been in the mid 70’s to the low 80’s, with the occasional mid to high 60’s in the morning. I can’t troll so I have to cast either from shore or my boat, and I know the fish will hang deep until that temperature change.


If you have a boat you can troll for musky unless you only have paddles. Still possible just not worth the effort!


----------

